# small hose clamps



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Would zip ties not work for your purpose?


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't think you can get a zip tie down as tight as a hose clamp. Try a thick wire twisted around the connection with pliars. This can be done so it looks neat. By which I mean I have seen others do it neatly, not myself.


----------



## rhodesengr (Nov 23, 2008)

my CO2 lines pop-off the barb fittings sometimes due to the pressure. zip-ties may work but are hard to get tight. Just trying to see if there is an actual clamp that will work. I found something on Cole Palmer rated down just below .25" but I don't want to spend $27 dollars for 100 clamps that may not work. It is the plastic ratchet type. I would prefer the metal screw type if I can find one small enough.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

A few ideas:

I have a cheap stainless screw clamp from Home Depot here, and I just managed to tighten it down on standard airline tubing over a barb with some effort. It isn't even pressure at that diameter, so it won't provide a leak-proof connection; but it'll definitely keep it from popping off. Not sure of the clamp size, it was the smallest they sold.

But by putting a bit of larger tubing around the airline, you can expand the diameter to where a common screw clamp will work perfectly. If you can't find tubing where the ID equals the airline OD, you can split larger tubing lengthwise and trim down the diameter. I suppose you could also build up the airline tubing with many layers of electrical tape.

I've also heard of using one or more layers of heat shrink tubing to reinforce airline/barb connections; though I haven't tried it and I'm not sure of the holding power.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

how about kwik clamps? or small worm-gear clamps? check out http://www.newageindustries.com/kwikclmp.asp (look at the pdf)

i have a kwik clamp securing standard airline tubing to a 3/16" od tube.


----------



## rhodesengr (Nov 23, 2008)

I have one size of quick clamp but maybe its not the smallest size. It barely puts pressure on my CO2 lines. Not sure of the exact tube size but its the blue silicone tubing you can get a Petco.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Go to your local auto shop and get some spring loaded hose clamps for small engine fuel lines.


----------



## kdogg (Apr 12, 2010)

Try going to the underground sprnkler aisle at home depot. They use .25" line for drip loops and have plastic clamps they call high pressure clamps


----------

